# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  WINE - Windows Programme unter Linux

## stefan.becker

Inhalt:

Einleitung (dieser Abschnitt)
Alternativen zu WINE
Download und Installation von WINE
Konfiguration, Programmstart, Drucken, wichtige Einstellungen
spezielle WINE-Versionen
Links
Tips&Tricks zur Installation von Windows-Programmen



*WINE-Homepage*

www.winehq.org


*Was ist WINE?*

Mit Hilfe von WINE lassen sich Windows Programme direkt und unverändert unter Linux benutzen.

WINE ist ein sogenannter Wrapper und simuliert die Windows-API. 

Es setzt sich zwischen Linux und dem Windows-Programm. Dem gestarteten Programm wird die Windows API vorgetäuscht, es merkt nichts davon. Die Aufrufe von Windowsfunktionen fängt WINE ab und lenkt sie dann auf entsprechende Linuxfunktionen um (wrappen). Beispiel: Es gibt eine Windows-Funktion "DosOpen" zum Öffnen von Dateien. Ruft ein Programm diese Funktion auf, fängt WINE den Aufruf ab und leitet ihn auf die Linux-Funktion "fopen" zum Öffnen einer Datei um.

Der Anwender des Programms merkt natürlich nichts von alledem, er startet statt "word.exe" einfach "wine word.exe". 

Durch diese Technik funktioniert WINE nur auf X86 bzw. AMD 64 Prozessoren.

Man darf sich allerdings keine 100 % taugliche Lösung erhoffen. Man hat halt nur ein "simuliertes", kein echtes Windows vor sich. Und das ist halt nicht zu 100 % vollständig.

Die WINE-Programmierer arbeiten zwar schnell, aber Microsoft ist mit der Entwicklung neuer undokumentierter Funktionen zumeist schneller. Wie man an der Beschreibung schon erkennen kann, laufen nur Programme, bei denen alle enthaltenen API-Funktionen in WINE nachgebildet sind. Die Grundregel: je älter, desto besser.

Das gute an der Sache ist, dass man keine Windows Installation braucht. 

Ein für Linux entwickeltes Programm ist normalerweise jeder WINE-Windows-Lösung vorzuziehen. Z. B. macht es keinen Sinn, zum CD brennen Nero zu nehmen, wo es doch k3b gibt. Ebenso ist Star- bzw. Open-Office eine mehr als gleichwertige Alternative zu MS-Office, Mozilla/Firefox zum Internet Explorer usw.

Bevor man sich an WINE heranwagt, sollte man erst mal kontrollieren, ob es nicht ein Linux-Programm für die gleiche Aufgabe gibt. Gute Anlaufstellen hierzu sind:

- http://freshmeat.net
- http://rpmseek.com
- http://rpmfind.net
- http://kde-apps.org/
- http://gnomefiles.org/

Außerdem sei ein Blick in das Windows->Linux-Umsteigerhowto empfohlen, hier werden viele Alternativen genannt, sortiert nach bestimmten Themenbereichen:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...hreadid=105375


*Was ist eine API?*

API=Application Programmable Interface

Also eine Beschreibung einer Schnittstelle mit Funktionen zur Programmierung von Anwendungen. Es gibt mehrere Klassen von APIS, z. B. für Betriebssystembefehle, für die GUI etc.

*Was heisst WINE?*

WINE ist ein rekursives Wortspiel. Es steht für *W*INE *I*S *N*OT an *E*MULATOR.

*WINE für Entwickler*

Wine bietet sich an zur Portierung von Windows-API-Programmen. Es gibt eine spezielle Entwicklungsschicht, mit der man Windows-Programme nach Linux portieren kann. Die laufen dann auf jeden Fall, weil durch das Zusammenlinken von vornherein fehlende Funktionen entfernt werden müssen.

Beispiele hierfür:

Picasa von Google, TeamViewer


*Was kann WINE nicht?*

_WINE ist ungeeignet zum Betreiben von "Windows-" Hardware_

WINE ist nicht geeignet für Hardware, zu der es nur Windows-Treiber gibt. Man kann mit WINE keine Windows Treiber installieren und dann z. B. ein Win-Modem oder einen Scanner unter Linux betreiben. Für solche Hardware ist eher VMWARE geeignet, sofern die (externe) Schnittstelle von VMWARE unterstützt wird. Noch eher bietet sich aber von Anfang an der Kauf linuxtauglicher Hardware an.


*Lizenzen*

WINE ist freie Software, aber:

Man braucht natürlich eine Lizenz für das jeweils gestartete Programm. Bsp. Photoshop: WINE frei, für Photoshop braucht man die Lizenz.

Außerdem werden bei einigen Programmen native Windows DLLs vorausgesetzt, z. B. DCOM98, XML-DLLs oder auch ein installierter Internet Explorer. Einige dieser Produkte erfordern ebenfalls eine vorhandene Windows Lizenz.

Anders gesagt: Die jeweils dem Produkt beiliegende Lizenz / EULA etc. wird nicht! durch den Aspekt "WINE ist frei" aufgehoben, sondern besitzt volle Gültigkeit. Ich bitte, dieses zu beachten. Die Lösung kann z. B. sein, bei Ebay eine passende Win-Lizenz zu ersteigern.


*Artikel zu WINE*

http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2005/03/027-wine/
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine


*Änderungen*

23.03.03: Links aktualisiert, Konfiguration erweitert, Voraussetzungen erweitert
03.05.03: Neues Kapitel "Aktuelle Probleme", Installation per CVS
06.05.03: Downloadlinks Crossover Testversion hinzugefügt
18.05.03: wine/winex parallel ergänzt
31.05.03: Neues Kapitel "Wine Configuration Suite"
04.06.03: wine/winex parallel: Startscripte ergänzt
08.06.03: Link zu Bochs-Howto ergänzt
22.06.03: Neues Kapitel "Ticks und Tricks / Installation", Zeitungsartikel
22.06.03: "Quicktime 6" Kapitel heisst jetzt "Medienplayer", WMP 6.4 und MP3Pro hinzugefügt
26.06.03: WINE auf anderen Prozessorarchitekturen (neues Kapitel)
26.08.03: Links aktualisiert
30.08.03: Configuration Suite / IE überarbeitet
06.08.03: Parameter an Windows Programm übergeben, zusätzliche Hinweise zur Konfiguration
31.10.03: Oracle 8.17 Client, Inhaltsverzeichnis
01.11.03: WINE und Installshield 7 bei Installationstricks, Visio Viewer
02.11.03: winesetuptk selbst übersetzen
03.11.03: Wine-Aufrufe mit "--dll" geändert, da Parameter nicht mehr existiert
19.11.03: Powerpoint Viewer 2003 hinzugefügt
22.11.03: Winword 2000 hinzugefügt
26.12.03: Ein Fake Windows für alle WINE Varianten
28.12.03: Installation&Konfiguration überarbeitet
02.01.04: IE6-Installerscript / Link neu
26.02.04: Links kontrolliert&aktualisiert, Fedora Core/Security Patched Kernel-Lösung
16.05.04: Links kontrolliert&aktualisiert
19.09.04: Hinweis zu Bochs entfernt, da keine wirkliche Alternative
19.09.04: vollständig überarbeitet, Links kontrolliert und ersetzt
11.12.04: IE-Installer, Links kontrolliert, Configuration Suite gelöscht, WINE Uninstaller, Konfiguration neuer WINE-Laufwerke
20.03.05: Aktualisierung für neuere WINE Versionen
01.07.05: Hinweis zu Lizenzen
23.08.05: Links aktualisiert, Überarbeitung begonnen (Hinweis am Anfang)
27.08.05: Komplett an WINE ab 20050725 angepasst
16.10.05: Hinweise von xanlosch integriert
13.11.05: Helpfile-Explorer
29.04.06: Links aktualisiert
25.05.06: Konfiguration aktualisiert
16.09.06: wineprefixcreate integriert
10.01.07: Mozilla ActiveX Plugin
12.01.07: Links aktualisiert
01.03.08: Links kontrolliert&aktualisiert, winetricks, Hilfsdateien, multiwine
04.01.09: Anpassungen für aktuelle WINE Versionen
26.03.09: Links aktualisiert
06.01.10: Links aktualisiert
28.12.10: Überarbeitet, Links aktualisiert, veraltete Kapitel gelöscht

----------


## stefan.becker

Wie bereits oben erwähnt, setzt WINE die Windows API in Linux-Befehle um. Damit ist WINE nicht Windows und nur so gut bzw. stabil wie die Umsetzung der API. Außerdem läuft vieles gar nicht, weil die entsprechenden APIs (noch) nicht umgesetzt sind.

Eine bessere Lösung ist zumeist ein virtueller PC, der die Hardware eines PCs emuliert. In diesem virtuellen PC wird dann ein echtes Windows installiert, damit hat man nicht die Probleme einer fehlerhaften oder unvollständigen API-Nachbildung.

Somit laufen 2 vollständige Betriebssysteme parallel: Linux als Wirt und Windows als Gast im virtuellen PC. Über virtuelle Netzwerke lassen sich Internetverbindung und per Samba auch Verzeichnisse und Drucker am Linuxrechner im virtuellen PC benutzen.

Nachteil: Performance, Windows Lizenz ist grundsätzlich erforderlich.

Vorteil: Sehr stabil, fast alle Windows Software ist zum Laufen zu bekommen

Ausnahmen: Für Spiele (bzw. allgemein Software mit DirectX-Zugriffen) ist Wine die bessere Lösung.


*VMWARE*
www.vmware.com/de

VMWARE emuliert einen PC aus Standardkomponenten. Mehr dazu inkl. Links gibt es hier:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=47553

Mit VMWARE Player und Server stehen 2 kostenlose Produkte zur Verfügung. VMWARE-Workstation ist kostenpflichtig. Bestellung z. B. bei  www.ixsoft.de).


*VirtualBox*
www.virtualbox.de

Produkt ähnlich VMWARE WorkStation. Mehr dazu inkl. Links gibt es hier:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=236444

Kostenfrei für Privatanwender. Außerdem gibt es eine etwas eingeschränkte Open Source Version.


*Qemu / KVM*
http://www.qemu.org/

Ebenfalls ein virtueller PC, aber Open Source und damit kostenfrei.

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=141201

Durch das Beschleunigermodul KVM bietet es eine gute Performance. Auch die weiteren Fähigkeiten wie Grafikauflösung und Netzwerkfähigkeiten müssen sich nicht vor der kostenpflichtigen Konkurrenz verstecken. Die Konfiguration ist ebenfalls sehr einfach.

----------


## stefan.becker

*Alternative 1: WINE über das Paketmanagement der Distribution installieren*

Bei den meisten Distributionen gehört WINE zum Standardumfang. Falls nicht installiert ist, kann man über das Paketmanagement WINE in der Regel nachinstallieren.

Bei SUSE z. B. findet man entsprechende Pakete unter yast2. Ebenso kann man bei SUSE per "zypper install wine" die Installation an der Kommandozeile ausführen.


*Alternative 2: Fertige WINE-Pakete*

Unter www.winehq.com/download gibt es Links zu vielen Seiten mit fertigen RPM oder DEB-Paketen.

Man muss also nicht unbedingt selbst übersetzen. Gerade für Anfänger ist dieser Weg sicherlich der bessere, weil einfachere.

Eine alte Version sollte zuvor deinstalliert werden:
RPM-Versionen: "rpm -e wine"
Debian: "dpkg -r wine"


*Alternative 3: selbst übersetzen*

*Alte Version(en) deinstallieren*

"make uninstall" im Hauptverzeichnis der vorherigen Version.

*Download*

Aktuelle Sourcen kann man sich unter www.winehq.com downloaden.

*Archivdatei entpacken*

Das heruntergeladene WINE-Archiv z. B. nach /usr/src kopieren und dort entpacken mit "tar zxvf Wine*.tar.bz2". Anschließend mit "cd wine-*" in das Verzeichnis wechseln.

Beide Bezeichnungen (Name des Archivs, Verzeichnis) sind abhängig von der Version.

Ältere WINE-Archive bis September 2005 haben zumeist ein Tagesdatum als Version, also z. B. "Wine-20050725.tar.gz" für die Version vom 25.07.2005. Neuere Version haben Versions-Nr. ab 1.x.

*Übersetzen*

1) Benutzung eines WINE-Tools

Folgenden Befehl im Wine-Verzeichnis (z. B. /usr/src/wine-*) als User eingeben:



```
./tools/wineinstall
```

Im Laufe der Funktion ist ein Login als root erforderlich. Alles weitere erfolgt jeweils als Frage/Antwort-Spiel.

Bei dieser Variante wird sogar auf Wunsch eine Basiskonfiguration erstellt, entweder eine Übernahme der Windows Partition oder ein Fake Windows, siehe dazu auch den nächsten Abschnitt.

Diese Methode ist bei der ersten Installation von WINE eine gute Wahl.

2) klassische Methode

Folgende Befehle im Wine-Verzeichnis (z. B. /usr/src/wine-*) als root eingeben:



```
./configure
make depend
make 
make install
```

Hinweis für RedHat(Fedora) / Mandrake: "configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc"

"./configure --help" listet alle Optionen auf.

WINE wird als Standard mit OpenGL übersetzt. Bei Problemen mit OpenGL lässt sich das durch "--without-opengl" abschalten.

Bei mehreren Optionen diese hintereinander schreiben, also z. B. "./configure --without-alsa --without-opengl".


*Voraussetzungen*

Das ganze bedingt natürlich, dass Entwicklungswerkzeuge installiert sind, also Pakete wie:

- gcc
- gcc-c++
- make 
- binutils
- nasm
- automake
- autoconf    
- bison
- flex
- X-Bibliotheken und Entwicklerdateien für X
- optional : OpenGL-Entwicklerdateien

Und natürlich müssen zu allen eingebundenen Bibliotheken auch die Entwicklungs-Pakete vorhanden sein, also z. B. "xorg*devel" für "xorg*".

Hinweise zu einzelnen Distributionen: http://wiki.winehq.org/Recommended_Packages


*WINE Entwicklungsversion*

Falls man aufgrund eines aktuellen Problems, das bereits in der Entwickler-Version beseitigt ist, auf eine aktuelle Version angewiesen ist, kann man WINE aus dem git-Archiv installieren.

Anleitung: http://wiki.winehq.org/GitWine

----------


## stefan.becker

*Erster Start von WINE*

Nach Anmeldung als Anwender einfach 


```
winecfg
```

in einer Kommandozeile eingeben, dann wird die Basiskonfiguration automatisch erstellt.

Folgendes wird angelegt im Unterverzeichnis "~/.wine" ("~" steht für Homeverzeichnis, also z. B. "/home/dein_user_name"):



```
dosdevices
dosdevices/~c:   (=> ~./wine/drive_c)
dosdevices/~z:   (=> /)
drive_c
drive_c/Programme
drive_c/windows
system.reg
user.reg
userdef.reg
```

- "dosdevices" ist ein Verzeichnis, dass Verweise auf WINE-Laufwerke hat, siehe unten.
- "drive_c" ist das gleiche wie unter Windows "c:", hier werden später die Programme installiert.
- "drive_c/Programme" entspricht damit "c:\Programme".
- "drive_c/windows" entspricht damit "c:\windows".
- "*reg" ist vergleichbar mit der Registry, dort legen Programme ihre Einstellungen ab.

Das Verzeichnis "drive_c" gaukelt also später installierten Windows Programmen eine eigenständige Windows Installation vor. Die Programme werden also unterhalb von "drive_c"
und nicht auf einer existierenden Windows Partition installiert.

Diese Vorgehensweise wird daher auch als *Fake Windows* bezeichnet.


*Aktualisierung von WINE*

Nach dem Umstieg auf eine neuere WINE-Version werden beim nächsten Start von "wine ..." alle Einstellungen so weit als nötig automatisch aktualisiert. 


*Konfiguration bearbeiten*

WINE nutzt wie Windows eine Registry, um Informationen zu Anwendungen zu speichern.

Für einfache Sachen ist die Basiskonfiguration ausreichend. Bei einigen Programmen muss jedoch eine bestimmte Windows Version vorgetäuscht, ein bestimmter Drucker freigegeben oder das Programm mit echten Windows-DLLs gestartet werden.

Die wichtigsten dieser Einstellungen lassen sich ändern mit dem Tool 


```
winecfg
```

 (im Standardumfang enthalten).

winecfg ist eine selbsterklärende GUI, aber es lässt sich leider nicht alles damit einstellen.

Wie unter Windows gibt es daher zusätzlich mit 


```
regedit
```

einen Registryeditor, mit dem man fast jedes Detail einstellen kann.

Die notwendigen Schlüssel sind im folgenden in Codetags gehalten. Wer sie nicht abtippen will, kann sie per Zwischenablage in eine Datei kopieren und in Regedit importieren.

Alle WINE spezifischen Schlüssel sind relativ zu



```
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\]
```

Weitere Tipps zu regedit:
http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wine.../using-regedit
http://wiki.winehq.org/UsefulRegistryKeys


*Ändern durch GUI*

*WineCfg:*

Bei neueren Versionen von WINE ist der Befehl *winecfg* für die Konfiguration inkl. GUI vorhanden. Einfach starten mit winecfg, der Rest ist selbsterklärend. Damit lässt sich die erste Konfiguration sehr leicht erstellen.

Weitere Tipps zu winecfg: http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wine...#USING-WINECFG

*PlayOnLinux*

Spezielle GUI für Windows Spiele unter WINE. Inzwischen auch für Installation von Office und Internet Explorer geeignet.

http://www.playonlinux.com


*Konfigurations- und Installationsscript: WINETRICKS*

Mit diesem Scripte können viele Basisbibliotheken wie dcom, fonts, mdac etc. installiert werden. Download und Installation:



```
wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
chmod +x winetricks
./winetricks
```

Anleitung: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks


*Konfiguration von WINE-Laufwerken*

Die Konfiguration der Laufwerke am einfachsten über winecfg im Reiter "Laufwerke" vornehmen.

Hinweise für manuelle Zuordnungen:

Neuere WINE-Versionen benutzen symbolische Links, um Laufwerke anzusprechen zu können.

Beispiel: Das Verzeichnis "/tmp" soll in WINE als "z:" angesprochen werden:



```
cd ~/.wine/dosdevices
ln -s /tmp z:
```

Dadurch wird die Konfiguration über die [DRIVE]-Sektion aus der Config von früheren Versionen ersetzt. So lassen sich beliebige Verzeichnisse nutzen.

Aber Vorsicht: Aufgrund der bekannten Windows Sicherheitslücken sollte man nur Verzeichnisse freigeben, die keine wichtigen Daten enthalten, also z. B. "/tmp" oder die Mountpunkte für CD/DVD-Laufwerke. Auf keinen Fall "/", auch wenn es bequem ist, weil damit alles erreichbar ist.


*Programmstart*

Nach der Konfiguration kann man mit 



```
wine programmname.exe
```

jedes Windows-Programm starten, ob es dann allerdings auch läuft, ist eine andere Frage. Siehe dazu wiederum die Links zu den Anwendungsdatenbanken und der DLL-Konfiguration.

Konsolenprogramme (also etwas für die "Eingabeaufforderung") startet man am besten per



```
wineconsole programmname.exe
```


*Programmparameter*

Normalerweise kann man mit 



```
wine programm option_1 ... option_n
```

Parameter an das Windows Programm übergeben. Sonderzeichen muss man jeweils durch ein "\" markieren. Bei Pfadangaben also statt "\" immer "\\". Bsp.:


```
wine notepad.exe c:\\windows\\system.ini
```


*Programme installieren*

Das Setup wird einfach durch Aufruf des Installers mit WINE gestartet, z. B. "wine setup.exe" (vom Pfad aus, in dem sich die setup.exe befindet). Nun wird das Programm vollständig im Fake Windows (drive_c) installiert und kann dann (falls erfolgreich) gestartet werden.


*Beispiele für Änderungen der Konfiguration*

Im folgenden einige wichtige Einstellungen, die bei Bedarf in der WINE-Konfiguration vorgenommen werden müssen/können:

*Windows DLLs benutzen*

Manche Programme starten und laufen problemlos durch Eingabe von "wine programmname.exe". Aber manchmal muss man originale Windows-DLLs verwenden. Hierzu eine einfache Anleitung für den Fall, das Solitaire (sol.exe) 2 DLLs "msvcrt.dll" und "commctrl.dll" benötigt.

Zunächst muss man die beiden DLLs besorgen (Tipp folgt gleich) und umkopieren, also z. B.



```
cp msvcrt.dll ~/.wine/drive_c/Windows/system32
```

Die DLLs müssen dann der Anwendung zugeordnet werden. Bsp. Winecfg:
- Im Reiter "Anwendungen" die Anwendung auswählen (bzw. hinzufügen)
- Im Reiter "Bibliotheken" dann die entsprechenden DLLs zuordnen

Manueller Eintrag in die Registry: 



```
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\AppDefaults\sol.exe\DllOverrides]
"commctrl"="native"
"msvcrt"="native"
```

Nun kann man durch "wine sol.exe" die Anwendung starten, die DLLs werden dann entsprechend aus dem system-Verzeichnis verwendet.

Will man das Programm nur einmalig starten, kann man die DLLs alternativ auch an der Kommandozeile eingeben. Das ist z. B. für Installer eine gute Lösung, die keine Änderung der Registry erfordert. Beispiel:



```
WINEDLLOVERRIDES="commctrl,msvcrt,ole32=n" wine setup.exe
```

Weitere Tipps zur DLL Konfiguration: http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wine...-DLL-OVERRIDES

*Woher die DLLs nehmen*

_Bitte hier die EULA/Lizenzen/etc. beachten, siehe Hinweis in Einleitung._ 

Option 1: Kopieren aus der Original Windows Partition

Option 2: Siehe Kapitel Internet Explorer Installation (IES6, Wine-Doors)

Option 3: Aus dem Internet

www.google.de, "msvcrt dll download" 

Und dann mal einige Treffer durchwühlen, damit habe ich bis jetzt jede fehlende DLL gefunden.


*Windows Version*

Manche Programme benötigen (mindestens) eine bestimmte Windows Version. WINE emuliert als Standard Windows XP.

Aber andere Versionen lassen sich auch einstellen. 

In Winecfg allgemein eine Version auswählen über: 
- Reiter "Anwendungen"
- Standardeinstellungen / Windows Version

Diese Einstellung gilt jetzt für alle Programme pauschal. Es kann jedoch auch  Programme geben, die eine andere Windowsversion benötigen. 

Zuordnung in Winecfg:
- Reiter "Anwendungen"
- Anwendung auswählen bzw. hinzufügen / Windows Version

Hinweis: Es geht nur um die Windows Version, die WINE den Anwendungen meldet. Es geht nicht um die Funktionalität.


*True Type Fonts*

Die Ursache für grauenhafte Fonts in den emulierten Programmen ist das Fehlen von True Type Schriften.

Auch unter WINE lassen sich True Type Fonts nutzen. Download unter:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/corefonts/

Einfach die Font-Installer laden (z. b. times32.exe für Times New Roman) und einzeln installieren, Beispiel für Times:



```
wine times32.exe
```

Die TTFs müssen natürlich auch im X-Server eingerichtet sein, mehr dazu gibt es z. B. hier:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=249191

Alternativ kann man natürlich auch alle Schriften von einer Windows Partition rüberkopieren.

Hinweis: Bei den Konfigurationsscripten und GUIs (z. B. PlayOnLinux) werden Schriften automatisch installiert.


*Fontgröße*

Falls die Fonts am Bildschirm zu klein wirken, kann man wie bei Windows bekannt die Einstellung "Große Schriftarten verwenden" einstellen.

In Winecfg lässt sich das im Reiter "Grafik" über den Regler "Bildschirmauflösung" einstellen.

Alternativ in der Registry per regedit den Schlüssel "HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG\Software\Fonts" suchen und den Wert "LogPixels" auf "120" (dezimal) einstellen. Sollte der Schlüsssel fehlen, einfach die folgenden Zeilen importieren:



```
[HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG\Software\Fonts]
"LogPixels"="120"
```

Standard ist 96 DPI (=kleine Schriftarten verwenden).


*Drucken in WINE-Programmen*

Normalerweise muss hier nichts eingestellt werden. Hier nur Hinweise für den Fall, dass es nicht gehen sollte.

*CUPS:*

Am einfachsten geht es mit CUPS. Vor dem Übersetzen müssen CUPS und CUPS-devel Pakete installiert sein, der Rest läuft über Auto-Detection.

*LPR:*

Hierzu muss der WINE-Postscript Treiber konfiguriert werden.

1) Editieren der Datei "win.ini" (~/.wine/drive_c/Windows/win.ini). Einträge hinzufügen:



```
[windows]
device=Wine PostScript Driver,WINEPS,LPT1:

[devices]
Wine PostScript Driver=WINEPS,LPT1:
```

2) Regedit starten, folgenden Schlüssel setzen/importieren:



```
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\Printing\Spooler]
"LPT1:"="|lpr"
```

Hierdurch wird der Standarddrucker angesteuert. Wichtig: Es muss eine Postscript-Drucker-Queue sein, aber das sollte bei Ghostscript eh der Fall sein. Man kann auch einen anderen Drucker angeben durch den Parameter "-P druckername".

3) Eine ppd-Datei erstellen. 

Ein Beispiel "generic.ppd" findet man im Unterverzeichnis "dlls/wineps" der WINE-Sourcen.

Datei kopieren: "cp generic.ppd ~/.wine"

4) system.reg editieren (~/.wine/system.reg). Folgenden Block hinzufügen:



```
[System\\CurrentControlSet\\Control\\Print\\Environments\\Windows 4.0\\Drivers\\PS Driver] 1035066212
"Configuration File"="wineps.drv"
"Data File"=""
"Datatype"="RAW"
"Dependent Files"=str(7):""
"Driver"="wineps.drv"
"Help File"=""
"Monitor"=""
"Version"=dword:00000400

[System\\CurrentControlSet\\Control\\Print\\Printers\\Wine PostScript Driver] 1001545563
"Attributes"=dword:00000000
"Default Devmode"=hex:57,69,6e,65,20,50,6f,73,74,53,63,72,69,70,74,20,44,72,69,\
  76,65,72,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,0a,03,01,00,9c,00,00,00,13,7b,00,00,\
  01,00,09,00,99,0b,35,08,64,00,01,00,07,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"Name"="Wine PostScript Driver"
"Port"="LPT1:"
"Print Processor"="WinPrint"
"Printer Driver"="PS Driver"
"Priority"=dword:00000000
"Start Time"=dword:00000000
"Status"=dword:00000000
"Until Time"=dword:00000000

[System\\CurrentControlSet\\Control\\Print\\Printers\\Wine PostScript Driver\\PrinterDriverData] 1001545261
"PPD File"=str(2):"~/.wine/generic.ppd"

[System\\CurrentControlSet\\Control\\Print\\Printers\\Wine PostScript Driver\\PrinterDriverData\\FontSubTable] 1001545261
"Arial"="Helvetica"
"Courier New"="Courier"
"Helv"="Helvetica"
"Times New Roman"="Times"
```

Jetzt müsste das Drucken funktionieren.

*Druckdialog erscheint nicht*

Dies kann unter Umständen ein Problem mit dem Fenster-Handling sein. Folgende Einstellung in der Registry könnte helfen (Beispiel Powerpoint Viewer):



```
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\AppDefaults\PPVIEW32.EXE\x11drv]
"Managed"="N"
"Desktop"="800x600"
```


*Weitere, wichtige Einstellungen*

Einstellungen lassen sich teilweise global für alle Programme und auch speziell nur für ein bestimmtes Programm festlegen. Siehe hierzu das Beispiel Windows Version, ist bei anderen Optionen ähnlich.


*Zugriff auf serielle und parallele Schnittstelle*

Durch folgende Befehle lassen sich Schnittstellen einbinden:



```
cd ~/.wine/dosdevices
ln -s /dev/ttyS0 com1
ln -s /dev/lp0 lpt1
```

Natürlich muss der User Rechte auf diese Schnittstelle haben. Z. B. hilft ein "chmod 777 /dev/ttyS0" oder ein Hinzufügen des Users in die Gruppe "dialout" bei der seriellen Schnittstelle. 

Beim Parallelport muss "lp0" u. U. durch "parport0" ersetzt werden.

Ob der serielle Port geht, kann man per "wine terminal.exe" testen. Das Programm gibt es hier: http://www.b-kainka.de/pcmessfaq.htm

Im Programm einfach die Schnittstelle einstellen und dann den "open"-Button drücken.


*Original Windows Installation nutzen*

Mit WINE ist es auch möglich, eine Windows Partition zu nutzen.

Dazu sind Schreib- (rw=readwrite) und Ausführungsrechte (exec) auf die Windows Partition notwendig => "man fstab".

Im folgenden gehen wir davon aus, dass die Windows-Partition unter "/mnt/windows" eingehängt ist.

Durch folgenden Ablauf wird die Grundstruktur erstellt mit Verweis auf die Original-Windows-Partition:



```
cd ~
mkdir .wine
cd .wine
mkdir dosdevices
cd dosdevices
ln -s /mnt/windows c:
```

Man sollte sich aber nicht zuviel davon erhoffen. WINE ist nicht Windows. Nutzung der Original Windows DLLs heisst nicht zwangsweise, dass es besser als Fake Windows bzw. überhaupt geht.

----------


## stefan.becker

*Cedega*
früherer Name: WINE-X
http://transgaming.com/

Spezielle Version von Wine für Spiele. Cedega enthält eine Realisierung von DirectX.

Die CVS-Version ist frei verfügbar, sie enthält jedoch nicht alle Features, z. B. fehlt die Kopierschutz-Emulation für kopiergeschützte CDs. Alternativ kann man ein Abo abschliessen und fertige Pakete downloaden. Bei www.ixsoft.de kann man Cedega auch ohne Kreditkarte kaufen.

Unter http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de gibt es eine Anleitung zur Installation der CVS-Version.


*Crossover Linux / Games*

Crossover ist ebenfalls eine kommerzielle WINE Variante. Einige Eigenschaften:
- Version für Spiele / Office-Anwendungen
- Windows Browser Plugins in Linux Browsern
- GUI zur Installation von Anwendungen

Die Firma ist sehr engagiert in der WINE Entwicklung.

Hoemapge: http://www.codeweavers.com

Unterstützte Anwendungen: 
http://www.codeweavers.com/site/comp...ty/browse/name

Auch zu beziehen bei www.ixsoft.de.

Testversion zum Download: http://www.codeweavers.com/site/prod...ownload_trial/

----------


## stefan.becker

*Konfiguration*

Die Konfiguration von WINE ist nicht immer einfach. Vieles ist abhängig von den verwendeten DLLs. Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich immer mit DLLs für Windows 98 und ME gemacht, mit XP-DLLs habe ich nicht viel hinbekommen. Hier hilft einfach nur Probieren. Aber es gibt auch Hilfe im WEB:

http://appdb.winehq.org
http://frankscorner.org/
http://wine-review.blogspot.com/

Unter diesen Adressen befinden sich aufgelistet nach Bereichen Erfahrungsberichte und Konfigurationshinweise zu vielen Windows-Programmen.


*Wine Anwender Handbuch*

http://wiki.winehq.org/HowTo


*Weitere Links*

WINE Hauptseite: www.winehq.com
Tips zu Spielen: http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de
Spezielles WINE-Forum: http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/

----------


## stefan.becker

Hier sind nur einige allgemeine Tips zu finden. Bei Problemen mit einem bestimmten Programm lohnt immer ein Blick auf Franks Corner (http://frankscorner.org/), der WINE-Application-DB (http://appdb.winehq.org/) und dem WINE Review Blogspot (http://wine-review.blogspot.com/). Dort werden viele Windows-Programme speziell behandelt inkl. Anwender-Erfahrungsberichten.


*MS-Office, Internet Explorer*

Die Installation dieser Anwendungen wird u. a. von PlayOnLinux unterstützt. Damit entfällt der manuelle Download und die manuelle Konfiguration.


*Programme deinstallieren*

Neuere WINE-Versionen haben einen Uninstaller im Umfang. Einfach starten mit:



```
wine uninstaller
```

Einfach Programm auswählen und "Add/Remove" bzw. "Entfernen" , das war es schon.


*MSI Files installieren*

http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Wine_MSI
http://www.frankscorner.org/ (siehe unter Howtos)


*Software als CAB-Archiv*

Manchmal liegt Software als CAB-Archiv vor. Hierzu gibt es das native Linux-Programm *cabextract* als Hilfe:

http://www.cabextract.org.uk/

Einfach das Archiv entpacken, mit "./configure" und "make" übersetzen, mit "make install" installieren.

Der Befehl "man cabextract" zeigt eine Hilfsseite zum Programm.

Ein CAB-Archiv lässt sich nun mit "cabextract dateiname" entpacken.

U. U. ist das CAB-File von Install Shield. In diesem Fall kann man es mit *unshield* entpacken: http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/


*Windows Installer meldet falsche Windows Version*

Häufig wird schon beim Installieren einer Software eine falsche Windows-Version gemeldet. In diesem kann man per "winecfg" entweder global oder für ein bestimmtes Programm die entsprechende Windows Version einstellen (Reiter "Anwendungen").


*Windows Installer meldet fehlende DLLs*

Fehlermeldung z. B. "could not load library ...".

In diesem Fall zunächst die benötigte DLL besorgen (Copyright beachten!) und nach "c:\windows\system" kopieren. 

Der Start mit einer nativen Windows DLL wird ebenfalls im Konfigurationskapitel beschrieben.

Und dann mit "wine Setup.exe" das Programm starten.



*DCOM95/8 nicht zu installieren*

Häufig wird DCOM95/8 als Basis für die Installation eines Windows Programms genannt. Installation sollte so erfolgen:



```
 WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32=n" wine dcom98.exe
```

Korrekte Windows Version einstellen: Siehe Konfigurationskapitel.

=> Ist global Windows 95 eingestellt, muss natürlich DCOM95 installiert werden, bei 98 entsprechend DCOM98. 


*Schwarzer Bildschirm statt Programmstart*

Problem taucht auf bei ATI Radeon Grafikkarten.

Lösung: in der WINE-Registry den Schlüssel



```
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\x11drv]
"UseDGA"="Y"
```

ändern in 



```
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\x11drv]
"UseDGA"="N"
```


*WINE Meldungen in eine Datei schreiben*

Startet man WINE von der Kommandozeile aus, werden etliche Debugausgaben ausgegeben. Durch


```
wine xyz.exe &> debug.txt
```

werden die Meldungen in die Datei "debug.txt" geschrieben.


*Windows Hilfe Dateien ansehen (*.hlp, *chm)*

http://freshmeat.net/projects/chmsee/
http://freshmeat.net/projects/xchm/

Weitere Programme sind unter freshmeat.net mit dem Suchbegriff "hlp" bzw. "chm" zu finden.


*Simulation eines Neustartes*

Nach der Installation eines Programmes wird u. U. ein "Neustart" erforderlich. Dieses wird simuliert durch die Eingabe von "wineboot".


*Mozilla ActiveX Plugin installieren*

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=227732
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=229220

----------

